# Mountain Men ... New Tv Series



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

History Channel will soon begin airing a new series ... *Mountain Men*. 
May make for a more interesting summer.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool! I will have to check it out.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes I will also.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Airs tonight 9pm central time!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

The Wife likely not gonna be happy. I watched The Hatfields & McCoys last 3 nights!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone been checking out the Hatfields and McCoys? I realize there is a little spice added via Hollywood, but how close do you think they are to the real feud?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

H&M is good. Love Paxton and Costner. I am DVRing mountain men. Excited about it!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

treefork said:


> Airs tonight 9pm central time!


 Darn it I missed it!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The show was okay. Not sure it is something I will keep watching though.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

orcrender said:


> The show was okay. Not sure it is something I will keep watching though.


----------

